# Unable to kill fsck_ufs process.



## caesius (Jun 25, 2012)

As per the title. I know the fsck_ufs process should probably be left to run, but I am a little more than curious why I am unable to kill it.

I've tried:


```
> sudo killall fsck_ufs
> sudo kill -9 2368
```

Here's the output of top:

```
2368 root            1  49    4  3340K  1096K biord   1   0:01  0.00% fsck_ufs
```

Why is this process unkillable?


----------

